# Hipster Hamster



## Bow (Apr 13, 2012)

Because running in the wheel is mainstream.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2012)

There is always one that has to do things different, lol...


----------



## Bow (Apr 13, 2012)

I still am trying to figure out how he got up there...


----------



## NudistApple (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute picture! he will run properly if you give him a bigger wheel, it can hurt their backs to run on one that is too small.
I suggest going for one that you think will be too large for him - you'll be surprised!


----------



## Bow (Apr 16, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Cute picture! he will run properly if you give him a bigger wheel, it can hurt their backs to run on one that is too small.
> I suggest going for one that you think will be too large for him - you'll be surprised!



He only got the wheel as a joke. He's not actually supposed to have fun things... He's a sad hamster.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 16, 2012)

Bow said:


> He only got the wheel as a joke. He's not actually supposed to have fun things... He's a sad hamster.



Lol...


----------

